# Fuzzy addition



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Some of my Friday's hatch

















VIVI


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

So Cute!!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're very pretty! You must be so proud. I know I would be!  Great job!


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

They are Adorable!


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank ya'll very much. I'll be selling chicks and eggs before to long.

VIVI


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty profile pic VIVI. What breed is the chicken on your profile pic?


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, that is Sir Elvis my English orpington Rooster. My Sis Renie hatched him out in Nh and sent him to me. He is one of her pics she uses to adverties her flock with. He is also the pic on my Blog.

VIVI


----------



## COchickengirl (Jan 5, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Love them! I wanna kiss them!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

If they would only stay little!! So cute.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Baby Britt








Fuzzy Butts









VIVI


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I love them in the egg basket!! So cute.


----------

